# Where to live where there is a musical life?



## Flixton (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I am thinking of retiring in Portugal over the next few years, preferably in the Tomar area, or at least where the distance to Lisboa airport is not more than 1.5 hours by car. I am a keen semi-professional violinist/viola-player, and used to teach the instruments. Can anybody please give me any advice on where there might be an active classical music life in the area suggested? I mean, where there would be a good amateur symphony orchestra in the town which I would be keen to join.

Many thanks

Flixton


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Every town and area has some sort of orchestra maybe not pure symphony, but certainly active, where really depends on how good or classical you want that orchestra to be, the better ones will always be associated with the major cities, Lisbon, Coimbra, Braga, Porto, no doubt others.

This might give you a start or some contacts for local orchesters Orchestra Portugal | Opera House Portugal directory at musicalchairs


----------



## Flixton (Apr 29, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Every town and area has some sort of orchestra maybe not pure symphony, but certainly active, where really depends on how good or classical you want that orchestra to be, the better ones will always be associated with the major cities, Lisbon, Coimbra, Braga, Porto, no doubt others.
> 
> 
> HI Many thanks for that. I check those websites on Music Chairs, but they all seem to be professional full time orchestras. Can you or anyone else help regarding amateur orchestras?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They may well be able to give you other contacts, you could try individual Camras, but finding local societies of any sort is one of the great challenges in Portugal, everyone knows who they are but never seem to have an address. 
Every Camra and freguisa have web sites

www.cm- (camra name).pt


----------



## Flixton (Apr 29, 2011)

canoeman said:


> They may well be able to give you other contacts, you could try individual Camras, but finding local societies of any sort is one of the great challenges in Portugal, everyone knows who they are but never seem to have an address.
> Every Camra and freguisa have web sites
> 
> Thanks, Canoeman, I'll try them.


----------

